# Time sensitive question-Family Vacation Center, Burlington, Ontario



## suttondal (May 2, 2006)

Has anyone had dealings with the group known as Family Vacation Center in Burlington? Their phone # is 905-681-3555. They access places like RCI and II and you book your accomodations through them. Our signup fee would be $2500 plus we would give them our two banked weeks with RCI as we are one of the families that have lost our Magog timeshare. If anyone has info please advise ASAP. Of course we are not sure if we want to get involved with anymore of these companies after Magog.............
Ruth


----------



## Dori (May 12, 2006)

For $2500, you could pick up a nice resale in an area that you like. I don't know what kind of guarantee this company would provide.  You could also look at Bonus vacations and Last Calls.  JMHO.

Dori


----------



## charford (May 14, 2006)

I agree with Dori. Buy an expensive resale. These "vacation clubs" are considered to be a very poor use of your money. It "may" give you access to vacations that you already have access to as an RCI member. If you'd posted on the buying forum, you'd probably get alot of responses warning you against the idea. 

Cathy


----------



## boyblue (May 14, 2006)

The key here is not to rush into anything.  If some salesman is rushing you to make a decision then it's likely a bad decision.


----------

